# Gentoo installeren als firewall op een klein hdd < 1 gig.

## snakeeye

NU wil ik gentoo installeren op een kleine hdd, maar als ik naar een bestaande installatie kijk dan is /var/cache en /var/tmp en /usr/portage toch behoorlijk groot.

dus denk ik dat dat niet wil om op een hdd te installeren die rond de 500 MB is.

Kent iemand toch een methode om dit voor elkaar te krijgen, of om niet alles van het portage tree op deze hdd op te slaan. ik wil deze systeem gebruiken als een firewall.

----------

## Yen

500 MB is (te) klein voor gentoo denk. Er zijn nog andere distro (smoothwall enzo) die er zeker wel op gaan  :Smile: 

----------

## snakeeye

 *Yen wrote:*   

> 500 MB is (te) klein voor gentoo denk. Er zijn nog andere distro (smoothwall enzo) die er zeker wel op gaan 

 

en kan ik /usr/portage , /var/tmp en /var/cache nou via NFS mount, zou dat niet mogelijk zijn.

----------

## dreamer

 *snakeeye wrote:*   

>  *Yen wrote:*   500 MB is (te) klein voor gentoo denk. Er zijn nog andere distro (smoothwall enzo) die er zeker wel op gaan  
> 
> en kan ik /usr/portage , /var/tmp en /var/cache nou via NFS mount, zou dat niet mogelijk zijn.

 

Zelfs dan wordt het nog krap denk ik, om de een of andere reden is gentoo tamelijk bloated ( zal wel door de vele deps komen ). Moet je swap ook nog van die 500 meg af?

Zoals Yen al aangeeft zou je eens naar een andere distro kunnen kijken, is leuk en leerzaam. Zelf heb ik jarenlang Slackware gebruikt en dit is echt heel klein te houden. alleen firewalling moet onder de 60 MB te houden zijn.

Suc6!

----------

## Rosjahh

Ik heb tot voor kort een router/server/firewall gehad waarin een schijf van 400MB en een schijf van 600MB zaten. Met behulp van evms lukte het net daarop toch nog een aardig compleet systeem te zetten. Het was ook een webserver. Ik had /usr/portage inderdaad met samba gemount vanaf een andere box. Kernels compileerde ik op een andere box. De rest stond allemaal op de box zelf. Het werkte allemaal prima, maar om het in eerste instantie werkende te krijgen was geen makkelijke klus. 500MB is denk ik in alle gevallen te weinig. Als de box alleen een firewall moet gaan draaien heb je aan 1G ongeveer wel genoeg. Maar als je alleen een firewall gaat draaien kun je je ook afvragen of je dan gcc en alle power tool van gentoo nodig hebt. Smoothwall, freesco e.d. zijn dan een vele malen makkelijker oplossing.

----------

## dreamer

over klein gesproken.. Was er ook niet zo'n distro die op 1 diskette paste? Wel alleen firewall functies dus, maar dat zocht je geloof ik ook.

----------

## yngwin

 *snakeeye wrote:*   

>  *Yen wrote:*   500 MB is (te) klein voor gentoo denk. Er zijn nog andere distro (smoothwall enzo) die er zeker wel op gaan  
> 
> en kan ik /usr/portage , /var/tmp en /var/cache nou via NFS mount, zou dat niet mogelijk zijn.

 

Ik denk het wel. Het is een leuke uitdaging. Wat je ook zou kunnen proberen is een stage3 uitpakken, /usr/portage via nfs of shfs delen, en alle benodigde pakketjes compileren op een ander bak (emerge --buildpkg whatever), en op de firewall dan alleen emerge --usepkgonly whatever.tbz2 te doen. Op die manier heb je geen grote /var/tmp nodig.

----------

## garo

 *dreamer wrote:*   

> over klein gesproken.. Was er ook niet zo'n distro die op 1 diskette paste? Wel alleen firewall functies dus, maar dat zocht je geloof ik ook.

 

Je bedoelt het Linux router project.

Je kan hier nog steeds oude versies van downloaden, maar de ontwerper is er mee gestopt

----------

## dreamer

Na wat googlen vond ik het weer. Ik bedoelde eigenlijk freesco.

Heb er verder geen ervaring mee, maar misschien kan de TS er iets mee...

----------

## PieterB

Voor een 500MB schijf zou ik zeker géén gentoo gebruiken....

(is iets wat ik niet snap: naast een aantal 'gewone' applicaties, wat games in /opt en kde + gnome +... heb ik niets bijzonders geïnstalleerd en toch gebruikt gentoo 10Gieg van men partitie van 20! Wat kan ik verwijderen?)

Voor een firewall gebruik je best speciaal ontwikkelde distributies:

ClarkConnect indien je wil installeren op je harde schijf

LiveCD's: DevilLinux, Smoothwall, IPcop

Floppy-versies (ook niet slecht!): FloppyFW, Freesco, Coyote Linux, Fli4L

----------

## Yen

Debian is ook een goede oplossing voor dit probleem.

----------

## garo

Je kan LFS installeren op een grote schijf, alles om programmas te builden en alle onodige bestanden en programmas wissen en dan alles overkopieeren naar een de kleine schijf.

Om dan in de toekomst extra programmas te installeren zijn er 3 mogelijkheden:

1) de eenvoudigste: installeer nu een packagingsystem dat weinig ruimte gebruikt zoals rpm. Het is wel slecht, maar het is populair en het neemt weinig ruimte in beslag.

2) installeer later de software op de volgende manier: download de source op een andere pc en compileer ze voor de architectuur van de eerste pc. Kopieer dan alle bestanden naar de juiste plaats op de eerste pc (dit kan wel moeilijkheden geven)

3) zorg dat je alle software die je gaat nodig hebben nu installeert ! (om later updates te doen, installeer je gewoon alles opnieuw)

Dit gaat een zeer kleine installatie zijn, maar zal wel moeilijk te installeren en onderhouden zijn

EDIT: Voor een bedrijf zou ik deze methode zeker NIET gebruiken, maar voor thuis kan dit wel een leuk projectje zijn

----------

## dreamer

 *PieterB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (is iets wat ik niet snap: naast een aantal 'gewone' applicaties, wat games in /opt en kde + gnome +... heb ik niets bijzonders geïnstalleerd en toch gebruikt gentoo 10Gieg van men partitie van 20! Wat kan ik verwijderen?)
> 
> 

 

Er valt wel aardig in te snoeien, zoek maar ff op het forum. Meestgenoemde tips zijn geloof ik /var/tmp en /usr/portage/distfiles legen.

----------

## snakeeye

ok bedankt allemaal, wou wel graag gentoo als een firewall box neerzetten maar is uiteindelijk toch IPcop 1.3 geworden.

Met gentoo ga ik nog wel een andere keer proberem om op een kleine schijf te installeren.

----------

## Sfynx

De portage tree wordt ook steeds groter.... dat is niet leuk meer. Emerge sync zou USE flags aware moeten zijn... dat wil zeggen: als ik -X in mijn flags heb zitten (op een router/server bv), wil ik geen ebuilds en andere troep in mijn portage tree hebben staan die met X te maken hebben.

Hoe minder je wil, hoe kleiner je portage tree en hoe kleiner je schijf kan zijn. Nu ben je altijd een paar honderd MB gewoon kwijt.

----------

## eikketk

Jeps. Portage is nu al 300Mb of zoiets, ik heb een HD van 1Gb, rekensom snel gemaakt...

Ik hoop dat hier snel wat op gevonden wordt. Vaak moet ik mn hele portage tree verwijderen nadat ik een emerge (van 1 package) gestart ben, om plaats genoeg vrij te hebben om te kunnen unpacken en compileren.

Nu net ook weer. VFoorbije dagen een stage1 gedaan from scratch, emerge love-sources, configgen, start make, en na een tijd failt em: HD full... Dus nu portage tree aant wissen, dan make herstarten, dan installen, dan make clean, dan emerge sync...

Voor Xorg zal het ook zoiets worden wss  :Sad: 

----------

## bravecobra

Der was toch de mogelijkheid om je packages op systeem A te builden om dan te gebruiken op systeem B. Maar hoe dat nou perfect in elkaar steekt.... ff man pages + forum lezen denk ik.

----------

## garo

 *bravecobra wrote:*   

> Der was toch de mogelijkheid om je packages op systeem A te builden om dan te gebruiken op systeem B. Maar hoe dat nou perfect in elkaar steekt.... ff man pages + forum lezen denk ik.

 

Je "/etc/make.conf" en "/var/cache/edb/world" op systeem A instellen voor systeem B,  "emerge -B -e world" op systeem A doen, alle ebuilds kopieren naar systeem B en daar emergen met "-K" (in de volgorde dat ze gemaakt zijn, anders krijg je dependency problemen, je kunt die volgorde op systeem A bekijken met "emerge -p -e world").

Maar ik denk dat je zelfs op deze manier niet genoeg plaats hebt voor een gentoo. Je kan beter debian nemen, een heel stuk kleiner en ook een vrije distributie.

Wat je ook kan doen is zoals knoppix een compressed root filesystem gebruiken.

----------

## bravecobra

Lees misschien deze ff: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=72281

Je gebruikt wel niet de standaard glibc maar een verkleinde versie, een dieet versie.  :Confused:  Ze spreken daar van groottes rond de 700Mb, maar dat zal afhangen van de installed packages denk ik. Misschien wel eens uit te testen op een vmware?

----------

## DaBuddhaMan

Je kunt natuurlijk genwoon IPCOP (1.4 beta) afhalen als distributie en compleet tweaken, zodat portage erop werkt. In plaats van compleet vanaf 0 te beginnen met gentoo.

----------

## Parasietje

Ik vind het een prachtig idee om een firewall op gentoo te zetten. Ik heb zelf een 486 (!!) met 1Gb hd op gentoo. Ik heb de /usr/portage verwijderd, en ook /var/tmp/portage. Installeren van software doe ik ofwel door binary packages met aangepaste CFLAGS te compileren op mijn grote bak, ofwel door /usr/portage te mounten langs nfs en TMPDIR in make.conf op andere schijf (nfs-mount, extra schijf, ...) zetten. Verder moet je na base install nog wel eens goed kijken, vele pakketten mogen gewoon gaan  :Wink: .

Enige nadeel van gentoo als firewall is dat firewalls meestal trage computers zijn, en daar emergen dus ook nogal traag gaat. Het voordeel is wel weer dat je perfect weet wat er op je systeem staat, en wat niet. Misschien is een superminimale redhat/slackware install beter, maar ik weet het zo niet.

Probeer dus om te installeren op een grote, snelle bak vanaf de livecd, gebruik een andere schijf om de /usr/portage en /var/tmp/portage op te zetten, en installeer je systeem. Dan steek je die hd in je firewall, en update je met behulp van bv. distcc (maar zelfs daar is mijn 'germaine' te traag voor  :Wink: )

----------

## Rainmaker

 *eikketk wrote:*   

> Jeps. Portage is nu al 300Mb of zoiets, ik heb een HD van 1Gb, rekensom snel gemaakt...
> 
> Ik hoop dat hier snel wat op gevonden wordt. Vaak moet ik mn hele portage tree verwijderen nadat ik een emerge (van 1 package) gestart ben, om plaats genoeg vrij te hebben om te kunnen unpacken en compileren.
> 
> Nu net ook weer. VFoorbije dagen een stage1 gedaan from scratch, emerge love-sources, configgen, start make, en na een tijd failt em: HD full... Dus nu portage tree aant wissen, dan make herstarten, dan installen, dan make clean, dan emerge sync...
> ...

 

portage is niet USE aware. Alleen bij het instaleren van software. Emerge sync download de complete portage tree. Alleen als je packages gaat isntaleren kijkt portage naar je USE flags om te kijken of X geinstalleerd moet worden.

Ik heb ooit geopperd om de portage tree in een bz2 te proppen en uit te pakken wanneer het nodig was... Werd niet zo goed ontvangen. Ik denk dat de enige mogelijkheid een loopback filesystem is, welke je compressed. Oftwel je mount -o loop portage.tar /usr/portage of zoiets. Hoe dat precies werkt (loopbakc filesystem) weet ik niet...

----------

## eikketk

Ik weet wel dat portage niet use-aware is.

En een tarball over loopbak mounten haalt niets uit, omdat eenb tar simpelweg evenveel plaats inneemt als alle files niet-tarred. Mss wel een iets andere inode count, maar zoveel zal dat niet uitmaken denk ik.

In een bz2 zou ook niet veel uithalen: bij elke emerge (al dan niet -p) zou dat hele boelje toch uitgepakt moeten worden, wat nog eens heel wat tijd inneemt ook...

----------

## Rainmaker

 *eikketk wrote:*   

> Ik weet wel dat portage niet use-aware is.
> 
> En een tarball over loopbak mounten haalt niets uit, omdat eenb tar simpelweg evenveel plaats inneemt als alle files niet-tarred. Mss wel een iets andere inode count, maar zoveel zal dat niet uitmaken denk ik.
> 
> In een bz2 zou ook niet veel uithalen: bij elke emerge (al dan niet -p) zou dat hele boelje toch uitgepakt moeten worden, wat nog eens heel wat tijd inneemt ook...

 

qua uitpakken heb je gelijk... Maar tarren van de portage tree maakt hem wel degelijk kleiner. Vooral omdat de bestanden in de tree 2-3 kb per stuk zijn, is er een hoop filesystem overhead (meeste filesystems hebben 4 kb blocksize).

----------

